# Do rats have eyelashes?



## diachuk (Jul 21, 2014)

They have 2 whisker- length hairs higher than the whiskers on her face lol


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

They don't have any actual lashes on their eyelids, I can't see any. many mammals have brow whiskers.


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

I actually don't know either but as there is a rat study for everything I found an image from this study on the effects of mitomycin C on eyelash regrowth in lab rats- 









And here's a really close detail on someone's rat's eye-









There were a couple more (I could share them if needed) and I also found a mouse which had much longer and more visible eyelashes but what I found led me to believe that they have very tiny eyelashes that you can't see closely enough on their twitchy little faces.


----------



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

This is a super interesting question. 

I have noticed that my rats don't have human-looking eyelashes, but they do have slightly longer pieces of hair, around the outer rim of the eye, that appear to be lashes. I assume they do they same job as well, keeping dust etc. out of their eyes.

Edit: I love their "eyebrow" hairs - especially the ones on my rex girls.


----------

